# AR Platform Question



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I have always wanted an AR-xx, my uncle has always had a few. I always enjoyed shooting them, and I like the layout and features. Of course in the last several years the market has exploded with accessories and customization. Recently, I read somewhere (I thought it was American Rifleman) that you can set up an AR platform gun with a shotgun slug barrel, and swap out a few pieces to adapt a magazine for the shells. I am *very* interested in that concept. I would love to have a 308/20G combo. Does anyone have any knowledge on this? I did a little searching in the last few days online but I really didn't find much. Any assistance is appreciated, Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

nobody has heard _anything_ about this?

:smt104


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

There may be something out there, but not that I now of. I do know there is an AK style shotgun, but not sure about the AR platform.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The only AR style shotgun I know of is the AT14 imported by American Tactical. It is a .410 upper that uses the standard AR lower.

AT-14: The .410 AR-15 Shotgun | The Firearm Blog

American Tactical Imports Barrels & Choke Tubes amt at14 410 upper a3 20-MidwestHuntersOutlet.com


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I read that in the March 8 Shotgun News, American Tactical Imports is advertising a semi-auto shotgun that will be patterned after the AR15, calling it the AR12,with 2) 5 rd. box mags for 2 3/4"magnum load with interchagable choke tubes in full, mod., and imp. with a 20" barrel and solid stock, in camo or black. Whether this is true I could not tell.


----------

